

Programming and Stenography - suby
http://www.danieljosephpetersen.com/programming-and-stenography/

======
gueno
I watched the same video a few days ago and I also felt like people were
trying to solve the wrong problem, why do we stick to pre-historic tools ? We
all should just do what you just did: 1\. Send a message in a bottle to the
people who needs to solve their own problem by drawning themselves in an
endless pain of solving old tools problems.. 2\. Embrace new technologies
which offer new possibilities to solve real life problems that will eventually
lead us to new problems that children of the people from 1. will try to solve
by insane and overcomplicated hacks...

ps: whilst my fr-english is quite bad to read, I noticed you have a typo in
your last sentence: "but I also don’t love the idea of people having to learn
such an inSane and archaic system."

~~~
suby
Inane is actually a word. Its not used too much, but it means silly / stupid.

~~~
gueno
sorry about that, I was extrapoling first (because I found it insane :) )

instead of looking for the meaning of this new word (for me[which I discover
is spelled the same in english {and few other european languages}])

